
Top 5 Most Clever Android Apps For Your T-Mobile G1 - VizionQuest
http://tomuse.com/best-smart-android-application-tmobile-g1/
======
cadalac
I've had a voice program like that on windows 3.1, so its not really that new.
But this is pretty impressive, check it out:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aI5Gg2-mhmU>

